# iTouch 4g cases



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Now that they have been out a while, has anyone come across an amazing case?  I'm sill looking for a leather folio case with a clip.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

They're still kinda hard to find, I think. Let us know if you run across any good ones! And if I was searching I'd check iLounge, as they seem to keep up with the latest releases.


----------

